# trolling motor question



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I have an eighteen and a half foot bayliner cuddy cabin. I want to add a trolling motor so I dont' have to change props on my outdrive everytime I want to go faster than five mph. Is there a minimum hp that I should consider to push this boat with or will, say a five horse work just fine?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

My buddy has a bayliner capri I think and he uses a 9 horse yamaha for a kicker.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son is using a 5 horse on his 18' boat. The wind will turn his boat around and the 5 horse won't keep up with it.
I would suggest a 9 horse.

I have a 15' tri hull and a 5 horse works fine with it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How do you guys hook up steering with your kickers? Do you lean over and steer with the kicker, hook the kicker to your primary outboard and steer with steering wheel etc etc? I've long thought about getting a kicker but with the positioning of our transom and the downriggers, I dont have access to lean over and steer that way.

Right now we use a troll plate on the outboard which keeps us in the +1.8mph range. Works fine, just uses a big more fuel.


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use the rod that connects the troller to the main.
My son uses an electric control on his.
It's nice, you just set the speed and then control the motor with a remote switch.
Costs more than my system though.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

you just use a rod that mounts from the kicker to the main motor and they will both turn all the same with the turn of the wheel the seven horse that i have has the mounting bracket for that rod mount


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys!


-DallanC


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah thanks guys


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

now i wonder if it would interfere with my trim tabs. On the back I have a one third "swim deck", an outdrive, a downrigger, trim tabs, my fishfinder, a rod holder. It seems to me that the only place for the motor would be between my outdrive and downrigger/trim tab. I don't really want a front mount because then 
I would have to climb out on the cuddy, that would still be better than a 9 pitch prop though.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a 5 hp on my 20' alumacraft. I have other problems from the motor than hp. it's called a short fat shaft  The 5 hp merc pushes my boat just fine; wind or not. I just don't have reverse. That's what I have to live with, cause I couldn't afford a new long shaft and the motor came off my smaller boat.

71nova, buy a kicker motor mount the extends and mounts to the transom. you have tons of adjustment and it wont interfere with the tabs and electronics. swim deck is another problem' but you have 2 sides of the boat


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Look into a mounting system or a hydraulic lift for the kicker rather hanging it off the transom. I also recommend a 4-stroke kicker so it draws fuel from the main fuel tank; no need for separate tanks or mixing (assuming your big motor is oil injected).


----------

